# My Evo 9 Wagon compared against the RS 6 in a german TV Magazin,pushed pretty hard...



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Here is the youtube link of a video made from german TV Magazin D-Motor over my Evo 9 Wagon. Its just the part online at the moment where my Wagon is driven from a professionel Racecardriver Tim Schrick,even if you cant speak or understand german,its pretty funny to watch and nice to hear (read) what he thinks about the car...... 

The complete Video will be available soon,in there my Wagon gehts tested against the new Audi RS 6 Avant (V10 Bi-Turbo) guess who wins the test 

Update:
Thats pretty cool,english subtitles now online,so you guys can enjoy the video and understand what Tim says 

Here is the part with the Audi RS6 (Part 1 of the complete Video) 

YouTube - Audi RS6 vs. Mitsubishi Evo IX Wagon (english subs) 1 of 2

Parts 2 of the Video over my Evo 9 Wagon:

YouTube - Audi RS6 vs. Mitsubishi Evo IX Wagon (english subs) 2 of 2

Hope you like it,
Alex


----------



## jmotors (Sep 22, 2008)

Great stuff , have seen it allready on youtube before . . :bowdown1:
Tim had some great fun, and it couldn't be a better finish to say that the RS6 is just a wannabe sports car and the EVO a true sports car:chuckle::bowdown1:

I need one of these now.:smokin:


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

I just saw it over on the Finalgear forum. He really seems to like your EVO


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

Saw it on TV. No wonder that he was impressed with the Wagon, it's Alex' car  But the rest was crap... 

Marc


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

:chuckle: wow he really threw your evo around!!


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

His descriptions of the BOV is hilarious. *laughs* 
Very nice!


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks guys

@ [email protected]: Do you remember the wagon


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey alex

You know i really like your tuning style and this movie shows what your cars are capable for. You built those cars to treat them hard on circuit and look they survive this driving style. This shows the quality of work and you know how!

I made a blog entry: JDM-WAVE

Hope this is okey. Can i feature all your cars on my blog? Maybe a photo session?

Greets from your mate

Andres


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Wow never saw an EVO IX wagon before...Nice 
I hope you got a new set off tyres after the interview with Tim :chuckle:


----------



## Ryu H. (Jul 3, 2008)

Awesome! Can we get some pics of the wagon?


----------



## Huy (Jun 5, 2008)

DarkChild said:


> His descriptions of the BOV is hilarious. *laughs*
> Very nice!


Haha, i thought that, too. 

Evo wagon looks like fun.


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

thats awesome, did you have to pay for the new set of tyres? haha


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

joker69 said:


> I made a blog entry: JDM-WAVE
> 
> Hope this is okey. Can i feature all your cars on my blog? Maybe a photo session?
> 
> ...



Mate,you know i would like to do a photosession,whenever you would like to,just give me a call so i have enough time to clean em all

Alex


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Joeingo said:


> thats awesome, did you have to pay for the new set of tyres? haha


I payed the tyres and i would have to pay for every damage on that day,but i think Tim Schrick knows how to drive.......so a damage will not happen and chances a mechanical failure happens,no,never,the car is build bulletproof,still runs without any problems since the TV shooting and did in the German Tuner GP(Timeattack @ Hockenheim/D) the fastest Time of a Wagon ever with 1.10.94,which is the same time a Pagani Zonda F did on the Sportauto Magazin Test,leaving most of the Super-Sportscars way behind.....


----------



## DCD (Jun 28, 2001)

That RS6 is a lardass! He loved the Evo so much, was a pleasure to see him drift it around! He is good with the car noise impressions too! he he


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

EvolutionVI said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> @ [email protected]: Do you remember the wagon


hahaha I remember, looks great with the suspesion/wheels package you added, thats the first time I have seen one of these played with :chuckle: was very impressed....!!! hard to imagine its the same car we sent to you!

There is another evo we recently sent you, and u played with (ALOT) :runaway: will we be seing any more of that  it looked fantastic

Rick


----------



## EvolutionVI (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks Rick,nice to hear from you:thumbsup:

Don´t know if you read it,"my" GTR you sent me is no longer existing,sold it and the new owner crashed it on the way home:bawling:

I dont think you will see Ralfi´s car in action,he likes to have it for himself and enjoy it on sunday tours,dont think we will see it driven hard

Best regards
Alex


----------



## Stachi (Jan 26, 2008)

EvolutionVI said:


> ....so a damage will not happen and chances a mechanical failure happens,no,never,the car is build bulletproof....


Who built it?  

Marc


----------



## EndlessR (Nov 6, 2007)

EvolutionVI said:


> Thanks Rick,nice to hear from you:thumbsup:
> 
> Don´t know if you read it,"my" GTR you sent me is no longer existing,sold it and the new owner crashed it on the way home:bawling:
> 
> ...


Good to here from you to Alex, :smokin:

No didnt read about the accident,  hope the driver was fine....and hope the car can be repaired. 

Ralfis car was best lancer we could find, he sent me photos recently, it looks stunning....shame to not see it used to its full potential, I will send him mesage, to edge him on,........would love to see your wagon vs his TME opcorn:

can it happen


----------



## yonwd (Jul 5, 2007)

awesome evo wagon man!!! they are up there with the gtr in my book. do you by any chance have more info on your evo wagon on some other web site with pics and info on it? i'd love to see more...


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

Good video - thanks!

When I was in Austria I noticed a channel which was devoted to motoring programmes. Given my German is none existent I thought it was pretty good but seeing it with subtitles makes it better again!

Must keep my eyes open for more of the same.

PS Didn't realise that the IX had a wagon version. Looks fun.


----------

